# Volume and Mute not working



## JOHN JUEHRS (May 25, 2020)

I got the Power button and channel up and down to work finally but the volume and mute button still not working any fix?


----------



## Matt79 (Jun 25, 2020)

I have the same problem like yours


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Me three 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN JUEHRS (May 25, 2020)

Not working for me but has worked for some..


----------

